# Playing standing with a strap



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I just can't get it. I've played sitting down forever, but feel kinda limited that I can't play with a strap. My wrist feels so weird doing it, am I completely overlooking some simple technique to doing it right, is my wrist just malformed (don't really think so) or will it take a long time till my wrist is flexible to make some chords with my arm straighter than normal?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Luke98 said:


> I just can't get it. I've played sitting down forever, but feel kinda limited that I can't play with a strap. My wrist feels so weird doing it, am I completely overlooking some simple technique to doing it right, is my wrist just malformed (don't really think so) or will it take a long time till my wrist is flexible to make some chords with my arm straighter than normal?


It shouldn't take too long to get used to it, though.

Personally, I've had a rougher time playing face down on the floor.

*too many drinks* :food-smiley-015:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

jimsz said:


> It shouldn't take too long to get used to it, though.
> 
> Personally, I've had a rougher time playing face down on the floor.
> 
> *too many drinks* :food-smiley-015:


Yeah I'll probably just tough it out and try and get used to it. Probably all I need. 

Gives me reason to use my nifty GC strap


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Maybe you just need to adjust your strap longer or shorter. 

I'm the opposite. I can't play sitting down.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Maybe you just need to adjust your strap longer or shorter.


Thats what I was thinking. If you have it too low it might be making you bend your wrist at a strange angle. Too high is probably not good either - plus you'll look like a nerd, and thats even worse then screwing up your wrist! kkjuw


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I find with the Tele that I play it fairly high on my body and that puts everything in the right place. Been standing for years...


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I find with the Tele that I play it fairly high on my body and that puts everything in the right place. Been standing for years...


Yeah that's the most comfortable way for me too.

Bagpipe, Don't say nerd, say "Johnny Cash" kkjuw


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

If it works for Tom Morello, then the nipple-rider guitar might work for you too 









I find each guitar I have requires a slightly different length strap, due to weight, body shape and size, etc. Try out a longer or shorter strap length and see where that gets you.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have broad shoulders and I play heavy guitars. As a result I like wide leather straps. Try different types. You'll find something comfortable.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> I just can't get it. I've played sitting down forever, but feel kinda limited that I can't play with a strap. My wrist feels so weird doing it, am I completely overlooking some simple technique to doing it right, is my wrist just malformed (don't really think so) or will it take a long time till my wrist is flexible to make some chords with my arm straighter than normal?


I feel your pain, AND I have the added problem that I cannot stand still. I'm tapping my foot and still going round in circles all over the place. Nasty! So I sit.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Persevere. It'll get easier. I made the switch a few years ago and found it really frustrating because I could play stuff really well sitting down but would screw it all up or just couldn't play it at all standing. I forced myself to play standing every time I picked up the guitar. I had the added motivator of a really bad shoulder that prevented me from playing while seated for more than 20-30 mins. 

Now I find it extremely uncomfortable to play seated. Weird. I always play standing now. 

I agree with the others who suggested that you play around with strap length. I made the transition by starting off with the Tom Morello length and gradually lowered it from there. 

Good luck!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I play my guitar pretty high. Oddly enough, I find my guitar most comfortable to play at a height that starts to give me some pain in my upper back. I sold my les paul to rectifiy this, the Hamer is a good 2 lbs lighter.. same height, same issue!

But yeah: raise the strap, people stop looking at you funny when you put them in their place haha


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I find each guitar I have requires a slightly different length strap, *due to weight, body shape and size*.


Of the guitar, or the player? 

:smile:

Note: You have to add extra length to the strap to account for the "beer belly". Use this handy formula to calculate....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Of the guitar, or the player?
> 
> :smile:
> 
> Note: You have to add extra length to the strap to account for the "beer belly". Use this handy formula to calculate....


Hahaha, reminds me of this awesome video...


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I have broad shoulders and I play heavy guitars. As a result I like wide leather straps. Try different types. You'll find something comfortable.


Nah it's just my wrist that feels weird. I'll just gradually start playing standing up for a bit, and hope it gets easier. I just find it makes me so much less percise and limited.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Remembering back when I first started playing so long ago, I experienced the same thing...I found a high position worked best and over time, I could lower it.
Another thing to consider is the angle of the guitar...some players have the headstock at a very small angle relative to the body of the guitar, whereas others have the guitar pointing way higher. You may find this the best of both worlds. ZW plays like this:








Compare that to the previously posted Tom Morello pic....and just look at where the headstock is pointing.

Theres no right or wrong, whatever feels good.
If you play well, noone will laugh at how "it" hangs.
You can keep lowering it further, as this guy did, and get known for a cool hanging guitar-and usually sloppy playing. Not knocking Steve, RIP. There were several factors for his sloppy playing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a strap for each guitar--well except my classical.
Most are a different shape & has the strap knob in a different place.
So I adjust each one so the guitar hangs about the same place where it is when I sit--or slightly lower.

Then the guitar is in about the same place sitting or standing.
I find that most comfortable.


----------



## jeremiahlafollette (Apr 20, 2009)

*Took the words right out of my mouth*

Luke98,

I tottaly agree with Zontar's recomendation to adjust the strap to where you are sitting down, so that when you practice standing up your guitar is in the approximate same place as when sitting. This is what I also do.

One thing I also recomend when practicing the guitar is to make sure you divide your practice time sitting and standing. For example; if you practice for half an hour daily you will practice sitting for 15 minutes sitting and then for 15 minutes standing. The key however when practicing is to make sure that you practice the *same thing *when standing and sitting.

Eventually you will find playing situations that will allow you to play both standing and sitting, allowing the current transition period you are in worthwile. The two most obvious ones are 1. Playing live which is most ofton done standing, and 2. Playing in a studio, which can be done standing or sitting.

I hope that help you out. Be patient, and in 1 to 3 months time depending on how much you practice this issue will become a non-issue.


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I feel your pain, AND I have the added problem that I cannot stand still. I'm tapping my foot and still going round in circles all over the place. Nasty! So I sit.


I need to stop and unravel my guitar cord every few minutes. You would think I could do circles in both directions but no.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

The first couple of years I played, I only played sitting down. Then I got a strap and started playing standing up, and had the exact same problem you are having. It felt totally alien and foreign and I couldn't play even the songs I thought I knew well. Just a total mess, and I couldn't figure out if it was me, my posture, my wrist, the angle of the guitar, etc...

I kept at it, and after a while, I just forgot about it. Actually, until your thread, I never even thought about it again. I'm not sure at what point it stopped being an issue. But these days, I can play sitting or standing, about equally well (or equally badly!). Point being, keep doing both, and you'll just adapt to it. It's just another muscle-memory thing that needs to be absorbed by your body.

I much prefer playing standing. I also am a foot tapper, and a pacer. I sometimes find if I'm really into it, I lose track of where I am in the room, and end up just facing a wall in a corner somewhere, lost in my own mind. It would be funny to see me on video - I probably look like a sleepwalker. But I find I get in the groove better, keep time better, and am more creative and free as a result.

--- D


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Playing with the guitar closer to you enables you to have more precision so when you sit, if you take a look down while sitting sometimes the guitar is a few inches below your chin! I remember reading about Slash with his Les Paul down at his knees saying 'nobody can play down there'. That's why he said he finds a speaker monitor and puts his foot on it and places the guitar on his leg when he needs to flash. It gets the guitar closer to him.... not to mention the cool factor:smile:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i learned to play both standing and sitting so it always just felt normal. one day somebody asked me how i move the guitar around so much, i never realized i did it until then- but im constantly changing the angle of the guitar-
i pull up or down on the headstock, and slightly lift the body away from me to change its angle relative to myself. i shift the guitar to suit whatever im playing at that point, different angles for rythms, solos, when im singing, whatever- i probably shift the guitar a dozen times in a 3 minute song.
its not something i plan or think about, im just subconsiously getting the most comfortable position i can for the moment. i play strats, they lend themselves to the "guitar as an extension of ones body" very well-


----------



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

Older thread but I thought this was an interesting topic! I used to have issues standing as well. It's a habit you break over time, atleast for me it was. It's all about comfort, whatever position the guitar and your wrist feel most comfotable in is what you should use. I still cant figure out why slash and zakk wylde don't have serious cases of carpal tunnel lol.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Justinator said:


> Older thread but I thought this was an interesting topic! I used to have issues standing as well. It's a habit you break over time, atleast for me it was. It's all about comfort, whatever position the guitar and your wrist feel most comfotable in is what you should use. I still cant figure out why slash and zakk wylde don't have serious cases of carpal tunnel lol.


I also had the same trouble.....couldn't play a note standing......shortening the strap helped - and forced practicing standing completed the fix....I sometimes deploy that whole "Slash foot propped up on something" technique as well


----------

